# 7ft High Print!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok so following on from these shots,
































































client called today and told me he is printing this one with some Ad copy on the end of the fuel site at Heathrow, 7ft high!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Good photos, great achievement getting them printed like that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

is it just me that has a new found fondness for black cabs and fuel :lol:

nice pics. and congrats on the success of them


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> is it just me that has a new found fondness for black cabs and fuel :lol:
> 
> nice pics. and congrats on the success of them


Yeah the catsuit was a success, we also did some shots that aren't suitable for a family forum like here but involved duct tape so that was fun!:thumb:

The black cab is iconic but was an absolute ballache in a 400 sq foot pure white space! picked up every reflection and wasn't the easiest to shoot! i did ask for a silver one but on the day we had to take the next one off the line (it was new you see) and the paint was shocking to boot!!


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah the catsuit was a success, we also did some shots that aren't suitable for a family forum like here but involved duct tape so that was fun!:thumb:
> 
> The black cab is iconic but was an absolute ballache in a 400 sq foot pure white space! picked up every reflection and wasn't the easiest to shoot! i did ask for a silver one but on the day we had to take the next one off the line (it was new you see) and the paint was shocking to boot!!


That's what he gentleman's club is for!!!


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Cracking pictures, I love them all :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Work G  

Will give you a call soon :thumb: 

John


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I personally like the stroking of the hose


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work as usual mate, what are they promoting?



Johnnyopolis said:


> Great Work G
> 
> Will give you a call soon :thumb:
> 
> John


Fancy getting some pics of your self in a cat suit ay Johnny :doublesho:lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the one of her on the bonnet.... any high res?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Nice work as usual mate, what are they promoting?
> 
> Fancy getting some pics of your self in a cat suit ay Johnny :doublesho:lol:


James , they are for a company called Advance Fuels that sell a brand of bio-diesel called "liquid energy" they are opening a self service filling station at Heathrow on the 6th June.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rtjc said:


> I like the one of her on the bonnet.... any high res?


Yes mate I have the original RAW files at 14mb per file and 2162 x 2856 at 1:1.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a fair size! Just really like that pic, would make a cool desktop... good for distraction lol. Would you share it? I wouldn't use it anywhere or anything, just the desktop


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG... Graeme, a girl in lycra and duct tape. That's a 'reconstruction' waiting to happen!

:lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

she's a bit of a chunky monkey!

congrats on the poster


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> OMG... Graeme, a girl in lycra and duct tape. That's a 'reconstruction' waiting to happen!
> 
> :lol:


You guys know me only too well.......


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

buckas said:


> she's a bit of a chunky monkey!
> 
> congrats on the poster


Client held a casting and chose her Drew!! from the other shots we have she looks better clothed than nude (but I think she looks great nude so who am I to judge!!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

ahh yeh still would til the cows came home, was suprised at her Chris Hoy legs though  :thumb:

drew


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

buckas said:


> she's a bit of a chunky monkey!
> 
> congrats on the poster


That's one reason i liked her so much,lots better than the skinny things the media love to throw at us.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Skinny girls FTL, real women FTW


----------

